# Noob Question- Feel a bit unstable on my new road bike



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All-

I've been riding mountain bikes for almost 20 years (GT, Giant, etc) and have always felt
really safe & secure on them (cannot even ride a bike now without clipless pedals). The way my hands are able to grip the handlebar all the way around, etc. 

So just last week I bought my first road bike (with clipless pedals of course)- which I absolutely love. I've not been able to ride it but 3 times in the past week due to really bad weather out here, but each time that I have rode it I must admit I feel a bit insecure on it. I'm sure this is pretty natural, but my question is how long will it take before I have the same feeling of stability/control over a road bike as I would with my Giant? I'm sure I just need to get on it more which I fully intend on, but was just curious if all of you "took to it" immediately, or if there was a bit or ramp up time.

Thanks all!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Different geometry, different position, different feel, different handling, and many other different things. There will absolutely be ramp up time for you.

Matter of fact, many who are comfortable with their road bike still experience ramp up as they get to different levels. A rider who does recreational rides and decides to try a crit will need ramp up time to develop handling, a rider who ride alone but wants to do a group ride will need ramp up time to develop the skill of holding a line. 

Don’t worry, you’ll get more comfortable and the bike will feel familiar to you soon if you ride it.

Congrats on the new road bike and welcome to road riding. Hope you have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You'll get more comfortable fast. I never had the experience of going from MTB to road (mountain bikes hadn't been invented when I started riding road bikes), but i think the narrower tires and generally quicker handling contribute to that unstable feeling for those that go that way. 

Many mtb converts tend to keep their weight back, since you need that for traction on the dirt. A road bike is designed to be stable with a more balanced weight distribution, so you might try getting more forward and down and see if that helps. When you get out of the saddle, you want to get much more forward than you would on the mtb.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I can't say that I remember a "learning curve" but I was given my first road bike when I was in 7th grade (and Jimmy Carter was President).

There's a difference between road and mountain bike handling, even when you're completely comfortable on both. A road bike keeps both wheels firmly planted and you roll down the pavement. With a mountain bike the wheels often leave the ground, and if your front wheel is going into a "bad place" (i.e. a rain rut) you lift up the front end and put the wheel in the "right place." Also, at least for me, I'm completely comfortable with mountain bike tires losing traction in a turn and the bike drifting or sliding - I can't say the same is true on a road bike. So, being "comfortable" on each bike is a different feeling.

But as others said, it should come quickly - at least as far as handling. I have mountain biker friends that never seemed to get used to riding next to cars. If that's your case, it may take longer to get comfortable with that.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

There's an echo in here....

Seriously, assuming your fit is decent, it's a matter of getting accustomed to it, and it comes pretty quickly. A road bike will generally feel more agile - not track as solidly, take more attention to ride no-handed, and so on. While that's unsettling at first, it quickly becomes second nature, then an advantage. 

You'll feel turns differently, too. You don't 'steer' a bike that's moving at speed, you lean it, and the turn happens. Handlebar movements mostly adjust the lean, and so adjust the line in the turn. In contrast, a lot of technical work on a MTB is about 'driving' the front and of the bike. So remember to stay loose on the bars, keep your elbows bent a few degrees, and relax and let it happen. 

Sorry if that sounded basic. We all intrinsically 'know' that, or we'd crash instantly. But sometimes it's worth bringing front-of-mind.


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks all very much. I'm hoping to get more of a feel for it over the weekend. There is an organized ride this Sunday, so going to attempt to do a 30. I typically do 15 a few times a week on my MTB so not concerned about the distance but more concerned with getting my form right

Another question- did all of you feel like your hands were going to bounce off the handle bars at first on your road bike? It's just a bit of a weird feeling not having your palm/hands fully wrapped around the handlebar- I feel like I'm only holding on with each hand about 75%. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

mistrpeepers said:


> Thanks all very much. I'm hoping to get more of a feel for it over the weekend. There is an organized ride this Sunday, so going to attempt to do a 30. I typically do 15 a few times a week on my MTB so not concerned about the distance but more concerned with getting my form right...


Group road rides vary quite a bit. Some are a loose aggregation of riders going at a casual clip and others can be tight packs and pacelines going as fast as possible. Some are no drop, in that they wait for slower riders, and some will gleefully try to drop you. It's all good, just understand the type of ride you're on and what the rules, etiquette and expected skills are. Pack and paceline riding is an acquired skill.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Two weeks.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

We just started road riding 6 weeks ago and are avid mountain bikers. The road bike felt sketchy for the first 100 miles or so but now it feels more stable than my MTB. Man, the cornering ability of the road bike amazes me.

Now, when I get on my MTB, it feels like every pedal stroke leads to an up and down motion vs. a forward movement, feels like the tires are flat and squishy and it feels like the handlebars are 3 ft up in the air.

Be prepared to wash out in a few corners when you get back on the MTB after doing a lot of road riding.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> We just started road riding 6 weeks ago and are avid mountain bikers. The road bike felt sketchy for the first 100 miles or so but now it feels more stable than my MTB. Man, the cornering ability of the road bike amazes me.
> 
> Now, when I get on my MTB, it feels like every pedal stroke leads to an up and down motion vs. a forward movement, feels like the tires are flat and squishy and it feels like the handlebars are 3 ft up in the air.
> 
> Be prepared to wash out in a few corners when you get back on the MTB after doing a lot of road riding.


First time I rode my hybrid (with a front shock) again after getting my road bike, I had already logged about 100 miles. The first thing I noticed was how "squishy" it felt.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

occadoTetroca said:


> Вся более подробная информация по вопросам seobabai ru/progon-sajta-obyavleniya-reklamy]эффективная раскрутка сайта продвижение? Расширь свой кругозор!


^^^ What he said. :lol:

Seriously, it'll feel a little twitchy at first, but you should adapt in a few rides.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Try riding the hoods more often during the adjustment period. Your body position will be more similar to MTB flat bar grips except your hands wrap around sideways. You will quickly get a good feel for handling and then ease yourself into the drops more once you feel comfortable with the bike's handling. Note: I typically don't ride the tops unless it's a longer distance ride and I'm alternating hand positions to avoid or relieve stress, pain or numbness.


----------



## craptasticycler (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 200 miles on the road bike now and my top speed on the MTB is still higher (42 - strava.com/rides/9325031 ) than on the road bike (39 - strava.com/rides/22441076 ). 

My main mental hangup is brakes, I can one finger brake hard enough to basically ejector seat myself on the MTB and feel less confident in my ability to handle unexpected issues with the road bike brakes & skinny tires.


----------



## ThemBigAnts (May 2, 2012)

If you have the coin, I have a Giant Rapid1. Road bike with a straight bar. I love it. I had a little adjustment between the Rapid1 and my Defy3.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

mistrpeepers said:


> Another question- did all of you feel like your hands were going to bounce off the handle bars at first on your road bike? It's just a bit of a weird feeling not having your palm/hands fully wrapped around the handlebar- I feel like I'm only holding on with each hand about 75%. Hope that makes sense.


Makes sense, especially if you are riding on the hoods, which it sounds like you are, since you can fully wrap your hands around the bar while in the drops. It is pretty normal for it to feel weird at first and like your hands might bounce off. But don't worry, I've never had my hands actually bounce off, even though it felt that way at first. However, when riding downhill or in terrain I feel like I need more control (like on a dirt road), I will ride in the drops for a more solid grip and greater access to the brakes.

Can't really say how long the road bike will feel unstable compared to your mtn bike, but it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

craptasticycler said:


> I have 200 miles on the road bike now and my top speed on the MTB is still higher (42 - strava.com/rides/9325031 ) than on the road bike (39 - strava.com/rides/22441076 ).
> 
> My main mental hangup is brakes, I can one finger brake hard enough to basically ejector seat myself on the MTB and feel less confident in my ability to handle unexpected issues with the road bike brakes & skinny tires.


Sounds like you're riding mainly on the drops if you have to "one-finger" the brake levers. Try riding more on the hoods. You'll also be riding slightly more upright, and it'll feel more familiar to you.


----------



## wanderinwalker (May 10, 2012)

mistr, you will get used to it. The road bike is quite a bit more agile than the mountain bike ultimately. 

But it's not limited to just road-vs-mountain bike changes. I've ridden a couple thousand miles this year (I know, I shoud ride more to be a real cyclist...  ) on my old Trek 2.1. I decided to try out a Giant Defy Composite 2 and as I left the shop for a test ride I thought "I must look like I'm drunk, can I keep this thing in a straight line?" Two weeks later I can now ride the Giant no-handed like it's second nature.

So give it some time and you will be fine. Before long you'll be able to take off/put on your windbreaker while moving, grab snacks, etc.


----------



## craptasticycler (Sep 7, 2012)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4111576 said:


> Hi mistrpeepers, I think you were using a mountain bike for 20 years too long. Mountain bikes are in no way beneficial to our health, and they are actually slower so people will think you are out of shape when they see you biking on it and it will be embarrassing!
> 
> Now to deal with the stability problem, first of all get 19mm tires and use them for a few weeks, when you you switch back to the normal 22mm tires it will be easy peasy and the issue will be gone!
> 
> ...


hahaha you sound like Chris Campbell from the (sdmba, bikemojo, dirttreaders) other bike boards; which I guess ins't that weird as one biking troll is going to sound more or less the same as the next.


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Well all, definitely feel a bit better on it now. Did a 30 mile ride today that was truly awesome!


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bringing of the summer i got a new road bike after 20yrs of mtn bike riding and racing. Wow! The speed was scary at first and the handling was totally different! You are not alone. You will get used to it.


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

curlymaple42 said:


> Bringing of the summer i got a new road bike after 20yrs of mtn bike riding and racing. Wow! The speed was scary at first and the handling was totally different! You are not alone. You will get used to it.


Beginning...


----------



## Flac Vest (Jul 16, 2012)

^Nice; yea, it took all of 10 miles to get a feel for the bike, and now that I've put a few hundred in mine, I'm flying down descents at 40mph tucked up into the top tube. 

But yea, it's great; I really wanted to go today as the weather is beautiful, but I have a ton of school work that needs addressing :/


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

It's kind of crazy going between the 2 and sometimes I have to think it through. More than once I have caught myself prepping to dump it through a pothole (bad idea on the road bike), or feeling sluggish on the MTB, (yeah 2.125 knobbies do that). 
I am always amazed at how fast the roadie feels compared to the dirt bike, and always how solid and comfy the MTB is over the roadie.


----------

